# Marriott Newport Coast -- 7 nights checkin 3/28 or 3/29



## sjsharkie (Mar 12, 2020)

Marriott Newport Coast -- 7 nights checkin 3/28 or 3/29

Not interested in a substitute property as we are looking for another unit specifically in that location.  Thanks!

-ryan


----------



## 1sue01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sent pm


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 25, 2020)

No longer needed. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

